# T thomas threatens Ray Allen



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

This article was from a few days ago, just wondering if anyone saw it. I'm likeing Tim Thomas less and less every freakin second:no: 

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2001861515_sonicsreport20.html


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm starting to hate Ray Allen more and more with these little punk comments he makes about his teammates. 


If my former teammate talked crap to the media about me, I would be very pissed, but I wouldn't threaten the guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If it pisses him off enough to step his game up and play well I could care less what he thinks about Ray Allen. I hope he uses that **** as motivation and gets his game together and does what he has to do.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

that makes me like him more. At least it looks like he cares about what Ray said. Maybe he'll step up his game.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he better step his game up..KVH has 21 in 25 minutes....Isiah is about to find you are only as good as your last trade in NY..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I'm starting to hate Ray Allen more and more with these little punk comments he makes about his teammates.
> 
> 
> If my former teammate talked crap to the media about me, I would be very pissed, but I wouldn't threaten the guy.



I agree, since when is Ray Allen ever been mentioned as the best player in the league much less top 10. Hes a good but hes not an elite and he comes off as if he is


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Not an elite? Ray's been the best SG in the west this season. He's a top 5 SG.

1. Kobe or McGrady
3. Pierce
4. Iverson
5. Allen
6. Carter
7. Redd/Houston/Hamilton/Finley

And as it pertains to Tim Thomas.... LMAO.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Not an elite? Ray's been the best SG in the west this season. He's a top 5 SG.
> 
> 1. Kobe or McGrady
> ...


You are always telling people to make sure they read when they read your posts so please read mine again and let me know when I said a top 5 SG. I said player and hes not an elite SG. IF you are going off of this season. Its McGrady, AI and then everyone else. Pierce is not having that freat a season and Redd is having a better season than Allen . Also if hes the best SG in the West this season how do you have Kobe over him ?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Atleast we have someone to fight


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

It bothered me when Sprewell was taking shots at Dolan and them at the garden and nobody on the knicks did anything about it. At least Tim stands up for himself


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

tim thomas talking tough is not shocking, if he backed it up on the court then you'd have something.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Ray Allen does kind of sound like a punk-***** in that interview.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> tim thomas talking tough is not shocking, if he backed it up on the court then you'd have something.



Tim Thomas is a whiny little *****. Ask anyone whose ever played with him in the NBA, their comments will revovle around two themes.

1. He is whiny and makes excuses.


2. He is inconsistent.


This dog has no bite, I'd take Vlade Divac in a fight over himi.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Apparently, Tim Thomas coasted so much on pure talent early in life and into his NBA career, he's never learned how to marry that talent with sustained hard work and dedication. 

Ray Allen also pointed out he thought Thomas had the talent to be the best player in the NBA. We'll have to wait and see if I-Thomas can work his supposed magic touch on T-Thomas to bring out that potential. It won't happen overnight, if it happens at all.


----------

